# Fish based puppy food?



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

Lucky Lucky Me...it looks like I have a picky eater on my hands with our 10 week old pup Roo :crazy: I should be used to it, our 10yr old GSD is a picky eater too...but with him we realized he is a grazer not a 2 meal a day eater. If we leave is food out all day he will eat at his own pace and maintains a perfect weight.

We are feeding Roo Innova Lg Breed Puppy and she just nibbles a bit at it. We were feeding in her crate (as a training tool, did it with all our dogs) but she wouldn't really eat. I started to worry because she was MAYBE eating 1cup total a day and she is 18lbs and should be eating alot more. I started adding in a bit of wet food to tempt her and still she could take it or leave it.

Roo really seems to like our adult dogs food. She loves to do drive by's and steal bites from their bowls. They eat Blue Buffalo Fish and Sweet Potato and Acana Pacifica (a mix of the 2 because I can't always get the Acana). 

Anyone know of a good fish based puppy, or if there is one (I couldn't find one at Petco) or a fish based ALS food?

I also think she may just be a grazer like our other dog. I prefer to feed her set meals right now though...in the past it has been easier to house break (for me anyway) that way. But I am getting worried about her not eating enough.

And yes she has been vet checked, all clear and she is playful and happy!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

California Natural Herring is what I use with puppies. It's bland, it's greasy and stinky, and they all seem to love it. Low calcium, nice slow growth with foster puppies. That's one!


----------

